#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-03-17
<cg2916> hey
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-03-18
<cg2916> hey
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-03-15
<hello> hello
<hello> can i ask for some advice
<hello> ?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2016-03-18
<GTswagger> Just a heads up -- the call for speakers for the SouthEast LinuxFest is closing soon.  If you'd like to speak on whatever your FOSS-y passions are, feel free to submit!  http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=18
